# recovery disk creator for toshiba



## antioquia24 (Aug 23, 2005)

I accidentally remove the toshiba application called "recovery disk creator". It helps to recover installations disks from a partition in hard disk pre-installed.

I don't find that application in toshiba, neither searching in google. Recovery CDs didn't come with laptop and I want to create them. What do you suggest me? I want to download the application

I live in Dominican Republic. Toshiba support is only via phone, and they will only send CDs to a US address.

Suggestions

JR


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

"recovery disk creator" is a program that is used for creating recovery CDs for computer. One of the companies that make this program is Soft Thinks. You may do a system restore from a restore point before you removed the program. Otherwise you will have to do a complete system restore from your recovery partition to bring back the program. I believe you would have to press F11 when it prompts you at startup. But bear in mind that if you choose the later, it will wipe your drive clean and re-install the OS.
Your other option is to purchase the recovery disks from Toshiba


----------



## SamanthaLakmal (Aug 26, 2010)

I have got A 300 Now its alway restarting


----------

